# Carotid balloon angioplasty



## Davelis (Jan 13, 2013)

What CPT code(s) would be used for balloon angioplasty of an in-stent restenoses of the left internal carotid artery utilizing embolic protection device done in 2012.


----------



## dpeoples (Jan 15, 2013)

Davelis said:


> What CPT code(s) would be used for balloon angioplasty of an in-stent restenoses of the left internal carotid artery utilizing embolic protection device done in 2012.



Unlisted, 37799.

HTH


----------

